# 1936 Meets BMX



## REC (Mar 30, 2014)

*1930's Meets BMX*

I saw this on Fleabay a while back, and the seller was asking a ludicrous amount for it. I made him an offer, to which the reply was he "could part it and make three to four times as much off of it" that way. The seller also said "I am not a professional." He proved that too.

Long story short, I ended up with it anyway, and the parts he said he could make so much off of, ended up in the garbage can other than the wheels. There are sitting aside due to the front brake assembly and rear hub. Here are a couple of the ad photos, and then some of the bike after the makeover was complete.  

Going BMX was my first thought on seeing the bike, as I have a '36 B67 26" Double Bar Roadster (Klunker style), this bike was going to patterned after it. I could not find the 20" parts I was looking for, so I started looking for others. I think it came out pretty good. Thought I'd stick it in here and see what others may think. 

REC
Found further information on this bike, it is a Pre-War Colson, and now has a Colson head badge attached.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done! That's awesome. Just need to get some thinner on that bread loaf so people don't get the wrong idea!..they will likely guess it regardless.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2014)

*I like it!*

This is a cool build I think, a good way to repurpose a bike that is incomplete and not original. Well done. I do thinks like this to bikes I find that are bought as shells needing parts. Rob.


----------



## looneymatthew (Mar 30, 2014)

*Good job*

Looks killer


----------



## REC (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments! Makes me feel as though I made the right choice with this bike. 

I have another frame (thanks to the Savage Baggage Masters at UPS) that ended up with most everything else destroyed in shipping, that may end up as a similar project. We'll see.....

Thanks again!
REC


----------



## partsguy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Cool!*

Nice Hot Rod!


----------



## REC (Jul 19, 2015)

As it turned out, this would be 1940's meets BMX- The Colson was a 1941, and round two - a Cleveland Welding frame from '47 now finished. These are really nice to look at but are a bit of a challenge for me to ride, though I would think a smaller person would do just fine.
Photos - first the Colson photos, then the before and after on the CW bike. They make a nice pair!



REC


----------



## thebigorangecat (Aug 20, 2015)

It need a wheelie bar!  Very cool build!


----------



## dave429 (Oct 27, 2015)

Very well done!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 11, 2021)

Rad


----------

